
Microsoft has created an A.I. that can write its own code - hamid914
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/microsoft-has-created-ai-can-write-its-own-code-quharrison-terry
======
mtgx
Let's hope it's not as bad as its Nazi Twitter bot.

